# LR2/Mogrify Dimension Settings?



## Neal Jacob (May 11, 2009)

How can you make the resize dimensions not include the Mogrify Frame?

For example:

Let's say you want to resize to 5'' x 5'' at 72 dpi (yes, I realize the image will not be 5'' x 5'', but that will be the guide to go by when it is resized) and the frame adds 3' x 3' (15 on left, 15 on right, 15 on top, 15 on bottom).  How do you set it so that the 3' x 3' frame is not figured into the resize amount (so, basically, the final resize will be 53' x 53' - approx)

Did that make sense???

Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2009)

Resize in the top half of the export dialog instead.


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 12, 2009)

Like Victoria says, resize to 5''x5'' pixels in the top half.  In LR2/Mogrify add the border, so now the result is 53'x53' pixels.

Since you're working in pixels, the PPI (not DPI) setting is irrelevant.


----------



## Neal Jacob (May 12, 2009)

Okay, so don't use the LR2/Mogrify resize section (which I don't) just use the LR2 resize section (which is what I normally do).


----------



## Tim Armes (May 19, 2009)

Neal Jacob said:


> How can you make the resize dimensions not include the Mogrify Frame?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Hi,

There's an option in the mogrify resieing panel to include or not to include the border...

Tim


----------

